# WHV Hold up



## larryleety (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Appreciated if someone could help me out.

So I applied for the WHV program late 2012, I received the confirmation email that the application was sent to immigration for processing over 10 weeks ago now but am yet to hear anything.

Is it normal for processing to take this long? I emailed the office in Sydney last week but got no response. Is it possible to call the office and enquire?

I saw that the 2013 system is done through MyCIC, would I also need to use that?

Im considering heading over next month for a short holiday, 2 or 3 weeks. Is there a problem travelling to Canada before I hear about my visa?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

larryleety said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Appreciated if someone could help me out.
> 
> ...


Hi Larry, im in a semi similar situation as you applying late 2012 but ive only been waiting so far 4wks since i received my electronic confirmation email back...read my last post and you will see what reply they gave me


----------



## aaronman (May 4, 2012)

larryleety said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Appreciated if someone could help me out.
> 
> ...


10 weeks is a little excessive. I got mine within 6 weeks. Maybe they have a backlog or something? Possibly because you applied just before the holiday period. I would keep trying to contact them.

In any case it is not advised to enter Canada while the visa is in process - I remember reading that somewhere, check the FAQ section on the IEC website for Australians.


----------



## Neely (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Larry

I applied 3rd Dec and received my confirmation email just before Xmas. I then had to do a medical which has delayed my application. I'm at the 10 week mark now. I emailed them and they got back to me in under a week to advise it will be a few more weeks. Email them again and hopefully they'll get back to you.

T


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Any news bud, i didnt have to go for a medical or anything...i still havent got my letter yet say i have been successful.

My confirmation email was on the 16th Jan and will take about 8wks all up according to the CIC website so that puts me at the 13th March or atleast anytime real soon


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Hi Larry, im in a semi similar situation as you applying late 2012 but ive only been waiting so far 4wks since i received my electronic confirmation email back...read my last post and you will see what reply they gave me


I had my dates wrong her


----------



## larryleety (Feb 16, 2013)

Nah nothing yet. I emailed them again and got "your application is with a visa officer, a decision will be made soon". So the wait continues I guess


----------



## larryleety (Feb 16, 2013)

Finally got it! Took nearly 11 weeks... Now to sort of health insurance, any ideas about getting the full 24 months coverage?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

larryleety said:


> Finally got it! Took nearly 11 weeks... Now to sort of health insurance, any ideas about getting the full 24 months coverage?


Get 12 months and take proof of funds to show you have money to purchase the remaining 12 months.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Get 12 months and take proof of funds to show you have money to purchase the remaining 12 months.


Im awaiting my letter as well so i have looked at prices yet, but what is the funds needs to get 12mth insurance plus the remaining 12mths (24mths total) worth ? about $2-2.5k or ?


----------



## larryleety (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, so I can get still get the 24mth visa with 12mth coverage and proof of funds? Has anyone done this?

ANy suggestions on good places to sign up with?


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Im awaiting my letter as well so i have looked at prices yet, but what is the funds needs to get 12mth insurance plus the remaining 12mths (24mths total) worth ? about $2-2.5k or ?


the quotes i have got range between $800 to $2000 for 12 month policy depending what sort of excess and cover you opt for. i also think some of them were only travel insurance policies that covered some extra medical instead of a full private health cover. a few places i have spoken to will also offer a letter to confirm cover will be renewed afte rthe initial 12 months though i am not sure how an immigration officer will take that, i guess again it comes down to proof of funds? i am super paranoid so will most likely take out two back to back 12 month policies which is looking to be around $3-4K. i thought i would have a lot more luck than this considering i work for an insurance broker!


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> the quotes i have got range between $800 to $2000 for 12 month policy depending what sort of excess and cover you opt for. i also think some of them were only travel insurance policies that covered some extra medical instead of a full private health cover. a few places i have spoken to will also offer a letter to confirm cover will be renewed afte rthe initial 12 months though i am not sure how an immigration officer will take that, i guess again it comes down to proof of funds? i am super paranoid so will most likely take out two back to back 12 month policies which is looking to be around $3-4K. i thought i would have a lot more luck than this considering i work for an insurance broker!


Get 12mths cover and take enough funds to cover your 2nd 12mth stink once the first lot has expired...thats what im doing.

I think overall as long as you have enough funds along with 12mths cover you will be fine, i figure $5k-$7k should be enough for proof of funds.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Great news today i receiced my "welcome letter" in my email and within 48hrs i will recieve my "letter of introduction"  hello Canada in 12mths time 

Took me 10wks all up.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> the quotes i have got range between $800 to $2000 for 12 month policy depending what sort of excess and cover you opt for. i also think some of them were only travel insurance policies that covered some extra medical instead of a full private health cover. a few places i have spoken to will also offer a letter to confirm cover will be renewed afte rthe initial 12 months though i am not sure how an immigration officer will take that, i guess again it comes down to proof of funds? i am super paranoid so will most likely take out two back to back 12 month policies which is looking to be around $3-4K. i thought i would have a lot more luck than this considering i work for an insurance broker!


Who were the health care insurance companies you got quotes through ? bupa, etc. how close to the departure date for Canada should i apply for cover?


----------

